# 62 Catalina 421SD



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

i know its missing some parts but im calling it done. built box stock with deferent rims & tires


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice. I like the tri-tone interior.
the colors look about right for an early sixties poncho.
A neat, clean build up.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like seeing nice, simple, clean, well done out-of-the-box builds, and this definitely qualifies! I agree with CJTORINO about the tri-tone interior--it calls attention to an often overlooked part of the build, and it compliments the exterior color well. Strong work! :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I too like this one. Not crazy about the wheels, but the rest is pretty nice. I have to agree on the tri-tone interior. You don't see that too often and it works here very well.
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice build! I had a '62 with a 326? very nice car to cruise in.


----------

